
Five Memorable Books About Programming - shawndumas
http://prog21.dadgum.com/19.html#
======
RodgerTheGreat
"Scientific Forth" sounds like a fun read, but looks like the only copy on
Amazon is over $700. Youch.

Edit: here's a review- this book sounds awesome:
<http://www.rigwit.co.uk/papers/review.html>

